# Get bit outdoors - 25% off all north fork blanks !! Free shipping!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*For a limited time we are offering 25% OFF North Fork Composite Blanks!! *


This is an Awesome Opportunity to stock up on some of the greatest blanks ever made! Designed and engineered by the man himself, Mr. Gary Loomis, these are some of the finest blanks are the market. 

*
Wholesale customers will receive additional 10% OFF Wholesale pricing. 

Use Coupon Code: Freeship on orders over $150 and you'll receive FREE SHIPPING!. Oversize fees still apply. *


CLICK HERE FOR FULL FLYER 
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...nks--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=5evckFMfjRM


Have an Awesome Weekend!!


----------

